# Bad attitude from pitmasterIQ



## africanmeat (Feb 25, 2013)

i was looking  to buy  a pitmasterIQ or a BBQ Guru.

after i spoke to nepas i decided to buy the pitmaster after few e mails with Matt kennington he promised that when i will be Ready he will ship it to me in south Africa .

now i wanted to place a order but this time a gentleman by the name off Barb Kennington reply to my e mail with(* i am very sorry we do not ship to south Africa*  )

on my replay that  i was promised by Matt to ship it to  me his reply was (* i am very sorry we do not ship to south Africa* ) .

he did not have stock of the IQ when i was in the USA so he made a promise to ship it to me and now ? that is bad marketing and a bad attitude .if that how they do business how will be the after sale service ?

OK than i bought the BBQ Guru. thy will ship it to me to South Africa no problem  man i am waiting for it.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Feb 25, 2013)

Ahron

Sorry to hear that about the iQ. Seems customer satisfaction dont mean much anymore cuz its just about the $. The guru will serve you well.

You going to make the Gathering?


----------



## daveomak (Feb 25, 2013)

Ahron, good morning....   Hope all is well at your home....  Too bad about the IQ....  and the company attitude...   Dave


----------



## linguica (Feb 25, 2013)

Things will work out for the better. The Pitmaster people really did you a favor. While the BBQ Guru is more expensive, it has better reviews and a very devoted following. I always think that it always a good idea to buy the best quality product you can afford. This actually saves money in the long run.


----------



## roller (Feb 25, 2013)

Bummer with the attitude !!!!


----------



## jp61 (Feb 25, 2013)

Sounds like Mr. Barb Kennington broke a promise.....  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Shame on... him!


----------



## michael ark (Feb 25, 2013)

It takes a lifetime to build up a loyal comsumer base and just seconds to lose it.


----------



## dward51 (Feb 25, 2013)

Just curious but did he ever say "WHY" they would not ship it to you?  Especially after they indicated earlier the would in your specific case. They get their money up front and UPS/FedEx/DHL ship to any address anywhere in the world with trackable verification of delivery. So if you are paying the shipping costs anyway this does seem odd. Or is it they just don't do international shipping or shipping outside North America?


----------



## frosty (Feb 25, 2013)

Ahron, You are probably better off NOT doing business with them.  They will get none of my $.  Thanks for the information!


----------



## africanmeat (Feb 25, 2013)

nepas said:


> Ahron
> 
> Sorry to hear that about the iQ. Seems customer satisfaction dont mean much anymore cuz its just about the $. The guru will serve you well.
> 
> You going to make the Gathering?


  Hi Rick  don't worry  all good now . i will try to get there now it is 85% positive


DaveOmak said:


> Ahron, good morning....   Hope all is well at your home....  Too bad about the IQ....  and the company attitude...   Dave


 Good day dave   thanks now we are winning ,


Linguica said:


> Things will work out for the better. The Pitmaster people really did you a favor. While the BBQ Guru is more expensive, it has better reviews and a very devoted following. I always think that it always a good idea to buy the best quality product you can afford. This actually saves money in the long run.


  thanks hope the BBQ Guru works good


Roller said:


> Bummer with the attitude !!!!


 Yup


----------



## africanmeat (Feb 25, 2013)

JP61 said:


> Sounds like Mr. Barb Kennington broke a promise.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Yes he did


michael ark said:


> It takes a lifetime to build up a loyal comsumer base and just seconds to lose it.


  yap


dward51 said:


> Just curious but did he ever say "WHY" they would not ship it to you?  Especially after they indicated earlier the would in your specific case. They get their money up front and UPS/FedEx/DHL ship to any address anywhere in the world with trackable verification of delivery. So if you are paying the shipping costs anyway this does seem odd. Or is it they just don't do international shipping or shipping outside North America?


  No he just reply we don't ship to south Africa theta what P%$#me off no explanation.


Frosty said:


> Ahron, You are probably better off NOT doing business with them.  They will get none of my $.  Thanks for the information!


Thanks


----------



## black (Feb 26, 2013)

z


----------



## bama bbq (Feb 26, 2013)

I agree with the others -- you're better off with a Guru.  My WSM works better without the Pitmaster I used to have before I sold it.  Sorry for the hassles.


----------



## africanmeat (Feb 27, 2013)

Black said:


> Yup.. I get the same the time...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i get all my staff for smoking from the USA no problem i got this attitude from pitmaster .

Black are you also in to coking ? if yes do you got a good recipe for sopa de mariscos   .

i had a great one in the market in Santiago


----------



## africanmeat (Feb 27, 2013)

Bama BBQ said:


> I agree with the others -- you're better off with a Guru.  My WSM works better without the Pitmaster I used to have before I sold it.  Sorry for the hassles.


 i am waiting for it thanks


----------



## black (Feb 27, 2013)

z


----------



## africanmeat (Mar 7, 2013)

I got my BBQ Guru and to day i will smoke some ribs


----------

